# Castle Dunne Scotland for CC



## Chris399 (Jul 31, 2012)

Going through some pictures from last year - Actually took this with a 18-105 kit lens.  Please give comments on Post Processing and all other aspects. 

Castle Dunne







Thanks

Chris


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, great photo, I think that a HDR would help as one side looks blown out whilst the other one is good IMO


----------

